# Participio regular ou irregular ou tanto faz?



## Gamen

No caso das frases em voz passiva, é possiível usar em alguns casos o participio regular?

Eis alguns exemplos:

As aulas foram suspesas (suspendidas) até novo aviso.
As cartas foram entregues (entregadas) pelo carteiro.
A roupa foi seca (secada) no sol e as janelas foram limpas (limpadas).
Foram soltos (soltados) cinco mil balôes na Praza central.
O dinheiro foi gasto (gastado) completamente.
As partidas de futebol foram todas ganhas (ganahadas).
Não todas as pessoas foram salvas (salvadas) no acidente aereo.
Esses cachorros ficaram envolvidos (envoltos) com um manto de lã.
Esse garoto foi expulso (expulsado) da escola devido ao seu pêssímo comportamento.
As propostas foram todas aceitas (aceitadas) e os novos conhecimentos práticos foram empregues (empregados) na toma de decisões.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

Como regra geral:
com os verbos ser e estar usa-se a forma regular e
com os verbos ter e haver usa-se a forma irregular.

As aulas foram suspensas (suspendidas) até novo aviso.
O secretário alega ter suspendido as aulas devido à greve geral.

As cartas foram entregues (entregadas) pelo carteiro.
O carteiro já havia/tinha entregado as cartas.

A roupa foi/está seca (secada) no sol e as janelas foram limpas (limpadas).
Desde aquele dia, tenho secado toda roupa branca à sombra

Foram soltos (soltados) cinco mil balões na Praça central.
O dinheiro foi gasto (gastado) completamente.
As partidas de futebol foram todas ganhas (ganahadas).
Nem todas as pessoas foram salvas (salvadas) no acidente aéreo.
Esse garoto foi expulso (expulsado) da escola devido ao seu péssimo comportamento.

Nestes casos, usaria qualquer uma das duas formas: (talvez sejam exceções, talvez seja erro meu...)
Esses cachorros ficaram envolvidos/envoltos num manto de lã.
Esses cachorros foram envolvidos/envoltos num manto de lã.
Você devia ter envolvido/envolto os cachorros num manto de lã.
As propostas foram todas aceitas (aceitadas) e os novos conhecimentos práticos foram empregues/empregados na tomada de decisões.


----------



## englishmania

anaczz said:


> As propostas foram todas aceitas (aceitadas) e os novos conhecimentos práticos foram empregues/empregados na tomada de decisões.



Deve usar-se empregado/a, visto que "empregues" é incorrecto.
Assim como "encarregues" (encarregado/as), muito comum ouvir-se no dia-a-dia.


Contrariamente ao Brasil, em Portugal dizemos "aceite(s)" sem género, e nunca "aceita/o(s)".


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Deve usar-se empregado/a, visto que "empregues" é incorrecto.
> Assim como "encarregues" (encarregado/as), muito comum ouvir-se no dia-a-dia.
> 
> 
> Contrariamente ao Brasil, em Portugal dizemos "aceite(s)" sem género, e nunca "aceita/o(s)".



O próprio Ciberdúvidas não tem uma posição unívoca em relação a '_encarregue_'. Não incluí '_encarregar_' entre os verbos de duplo particípio aqui http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=14113, admite-o expressamente aqui http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=2338 e repudia-o aqui http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=30400. O suficiente para me deixar inseguro.


----------



## anaczz

Parece que isso é mesmo polêmico. No Houaiss consta empregue como participio irregular de empregar e ainda afirma que é usado "sobretudo em Portugal".



Obs.: não consigo "rolar" a lista dos caracteres acentuados no Ipad!


----------



## Gamen

anaczz said:


> Como regra geral:
> com os verbos ser e estar usa-se a forma regular e
> com os verbos ter e haver usa-se a forma irregular.
> 
> *Minha pergunta é:*
> *A regra geral não é que se usam os participios regulares com "ter", "haver" e "ficar" e os irregulares com "ser" e "estar"?
> *
> As aulas foram suspensas (suspendidas) até novo aviso.
> O secretário alega ter suspendido as aulas devido à greve geral.
> 
> As cartas foram entregues (entregadas) pelo carteiro.
> O carteiro já havia/tinha entregado as cartas.
> 
> A roupa foi/está seca (secada) no sol e as janelas foram limpas (limpadas).
> Desde aquele dia, tenho secado toda roupa branca à sombra
> 
> Foram soltos (soltados) cinco mil balões na Praça central.
> O dinheiro foi gasto (gastado) completamente.
> As partidas de futebol foram todas ganhas (ganahadas).
> Nem todas as pessoas foram salvas (salvadas) no acidente aéreo.
> Esse garoto foi expulso (expulsado) da escola devido ao seu péssimo comportamento.
> 
> Nestes casos, usaria qualquer uma das duas formas: (talvez sejam exceções, talvez seja erro meu...)
> Esses cachorros ficaram envolvidos/envoltos num manto de lã.
> Esses cachorros foram envolvidos/envoltos num manto de lã.
> Você devia ter envolvido/envolto os cachorros num manto de lã.
> As propostas foram todas aceitas (aceitadas) e os novos conhecimentos práticos foram empregues/empregados na tomada de decisões.


----------



## anaczz

Claro, Gamen, você está certo, troquei as bolas na regra geral, mas não nos exemplos.
Porém "ficar" é usado com os particípios irregulares. 
A roupa ficou seca.
Os cabelos ficaram soltos. etc.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Obrigado pela confirmação e exemplos anaczz.

Então, recapitulando:
1)* Regra fundamental
*Os oarticipios regulares se usam com "ter" e "haver".
Os participios irregulares se usam com "ser" "estar" e "ficar".

2) "Aceite/s" sem género se fala em portugal. "Aceito/a/s" no Brasil.
3) O participio iregular de "entregar" é "entregue/s" tanto no Brasil como em Portugal e também não tem género.
4) Os particpios irregulares de "empregar" e "encarregar" são: "empregue/s" e "encarregue/s" respetivamente, mas também podem se usar "empregado/a/s"" e "encarregado/a/s" com "ser, "estar" e "ficar": "*Esses formularios foram empregues/ empregados para múltiplos usos",
"Esses materiais foram encarregados ontem de manhã" 
Mas acho que "encarregues" em "Esses materiais foram encarregues ontem de manhã"não está bem? Estou certo?
*5) Na voz passiva e com "ficar" e "estar" pode se usar tanto "envolvido" como "envolto".
"Os cachorros *foram/ ficaram envoltos/ envolvidos* com um mnato de lã"
6) "Devolver" também aceita como participios *"devolvido" e "devolto"?*
Os livros foram *devolvidos / devoltos *hoje todos estragados.


----------



## anaczz

4) Os particpios irregulares de "empregar" e "encarregar" são: "empregue/s" e "encarregue/s" respetivamente, mas também podem se usar "empregado/a/s"" e "encarregado/a/s" com "ser, "estar" e "ficar": "*Esses formulários foram empregues/ empregados para múltiplos usos",
Como pôde ver, há divergências aqui; há quem diga que não existem "encarregue" e "empregue" como particípios de encarregar e empregar.

"Esses materiais foram encarregados ontem de manhã"** 
Mas acho que "encarregues" em "Esses materiais foram encarregues ontem de manhã"não está bem? Estou certo?
*Encarregar significa dar uma incumbência a alguém:
O porteiro ficou encarregado de entregar a correspondência aos moradores.
(eu não uso "encarregue", creio só ter visto seu uso em Portugal)


6) "Devolver" também aceita como participios *"devolvido" e "devolto"?*
Os livros foram *devolvidos / devoltos *hoje todos estragados.[/QUOTE]
Não, não existe "devolto". Devolver não é um verbo abundante.


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito obrigado anaczz. Agora ficou claro para mim.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> 4) *"Esses materiais foram encarregados ontem de manhã"**
> Mas acho que "encarregues" em "Esses materiais foram encarregues ontem de manhã"não está bem? Estou certo?
> *Encarregar significa dar uma incumbência a alguém:
> O porteiro ficou encarregado de entregar a correspondência aos moradores.
> (eu não uso "encarregue", creio só ter visto seu uso em Portugal)



Mesmo em Portugal e independentemente da questão de saber se o uso de '_encarregue_' é legítimo ou não, nesta frase também não usaríamos '_encarregues_' mas sim '_encomendados'_ (no sentido de que foi pedida o seu envio ou entrega). _'Encarregar'_ é neste caso uma tradução equivocada do espanhol _'encargar_', um falso amigo nesta acepção específica.


----------



## Gamen

Obrogado Carfer. Quantos falsos amigos têm nosssa línguas.


----------



## Gamen

Surgiu-me mais uma dúvida a respeito dos partícipios.

Existem os particípios irregulares "expresso" e "preso" usados como vimos com "ser", ""estar" e "ficar".
Pois bem. *Existe "supresso" como particípio irregular de "suprimir" ou apenas "suprimido"?
*

Nota: Sei que existe "surpreso" mas do verbo "sorprender".


----------



## anaczz

Gamen said:


> Surgiu-me mais uma dúvida a respeito dos partícipios.
> 
> Existem os particípios irregulares "expresso" e "preso" usados como vimos com "ser", ""estar" e "ficar".
> Pois bem. *Existe "supresso" como particípio irregular de "suprimir" ou apenas "suprimido"?*
> Nota: Sei que existe "surpreso" mas do verbo "surprender".


Existe sim, mas não é muito usual, nem mesmo como adjetivo. 
"...porque suprimida a causa do mal estaria *suprimido* o efeito..." (Os Insubmissos - Urbano Tavares Rodrigues)






                    "Eu li isso na Gazeta na Tribuna, etc, que, graças à atividade etc, do chefe, o jogo estava 
*suprimido*
 por completo." (Prosa de Circunstância - Emílio de Menezes)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Existe sim, mas não é muito usual, nem mesmo como adjetivo.
> "...porque suprimida a causa do mal estaria *suprimido* o efeito..." (Os Insubmissos - Urbano Tavares Rodrigues)



Curioso, porque em Portugal eu nunca ouvi '_supresso_' nem o encontro nos dicionários. Aqui acho que só usamos mesmo '_suprimido_'

P.S. Gamen, o verbo de que _'surpreso_' é particípio é '_surpreender_', não _'sorprender'_ e o uso mais comum é '_surpreendido'._


----------



## anaczz

É outra palavra que só se encontra nos dicionários...
Aliás, estive vendo agora e, embora em alguns dicionários, páginas de ensino do português e no Vocabulário Ortográfico do Portal da Língua Portuguesa (português) conste como particípio irregular de suprimir, no Vocabulário Ortográfico da ABL só consta como adjetivo.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo.
Então "suprimir" tem o particípio regular "suprimido" e "suprimida". Para a maioria, "supresso" não existe ou não se usa.
"surpender" tem "surpreendido" e "surpreso", sendo o primeiro mais usado.

São corretos estes usos de particípios?

1) Os termos errados foram *suprimidos.*
2) Fiquei *surpreso* com a notícia ou fiquei *surpreendido* com a notícia. Tanto faz?
3) Estou muito *surpreendido / surpreso* pela sua reação tão violenta.
4) CORRETO: Ele tem me *surpreendido* com sua atitude tão generosa. 
5) INCORRETO:  Ele tem me *surpreso* com sua atitude tão generosa


----------

